# Do Not Put A Link In Your Post Or In Your Signature Line



## 373

Believe this or be banned from the forum with no leniency or warning.

*DO NOT PUT A LINK IN YOUR POST OR IN YOUR SIGNATURE LINE.*

If you want to advertise, you must pay the owners of this forum to do so. 

From now on, only people with permission to advertise and link to their blogs will be allowed to do so. Even golf related material, if linked to as a commercial enterprise, will simply result in your account being banned.

Can I say it any more plainly than that?


----------



## 373

Let's reiterate this in terms easier to understand since a lot of people don't seem to be paying attention.

Do not put links in your signature... Period. If you persist, you will be banned.

Do not put links in your posts. Reread the above. If you persist, you will be banned.

Certain members who provide content have asked permission because links make their contribution easier than doing a copy paste of so much information.

Without permission to post your poll, your tournament notice or your link for whatever your reasons are, innocent or not, it will not be tolerated.

This is a forum to discuss golf. It is for no other reason, least of all to promote what you are selling. 

If you want to pay the people who own this forum to advertise in it, that's fine, but I and the other people who watch over it aren't going to put up with the spam and constant links to whatever you are selling.


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

Yeah, i do think these terms and conditions are very useful other wise Forums soon become a place to advertise the Business, instead of discussions.


----------



## 373

We are now set up that I immediately receive an email telling me when anyone posts in this forum, not just in threads I've participated in. Spam is gone within a couple minutes, making it a total waste of time for the spammer. It's been a couple months now and I guess most of the ones advertising television shows and movies have gotten the message when they see their ban notice while they are still online, only a minute after their post.
They have stopped completely in the past couple weeks.


----------

